
F.A.S.T Mask - magnetic-pi
Hi HN!<p>There have been a lot of news stories about PPE shortages for medical personal around the world, especially when it comes to masks, shields, and eye protection. I&#x27;ve even heard stories about people having to use the same N95 masks for days on end. I am not really sure how much this will help. I had an idea that I built over the weekend after reading about the death of 26 year old Dr. Usama Riaz, which was a result of treating people with Covid-19 despite not having any form or PPE. I thought there must be a cheaper solution where his face could have been covered, and some solution for using a filter that could be easily sanitized and reused. It&#x27;s heartbreaking that such a selfless person had to die so young. Perhaps if I could have gotten this out there sooner, as it would have been better than the nothing Dr. Riaz was using.<p>His story inspired me to design something I call the Filter Adapted Snorkel Tube (F.A.S.T) Mask. I am by no means a an expert in the medical device space, but rather just a nerd with 3D printer, ideas a plenty, some talents, and time to spare. The design objectives I hoped to achieve for this project were:<p><pre><code>    1. Protect users&#x27; entire face.
    2. Keep the filter as isolated and clean as possible. (No facial oil contamination and mitigate direct body fluid exposure.)
    3. No tooling required. KISS!
    4. Easy sterilization.
    5. Reusability.
    6. Parts must be easily acquirable globally.
    7. Provide a consistent seal between the filter and filter holder.
</code></pre>
I&#x27;d love any feedback and&#x2F;or improvement suggestions. I have some other ideas I&#x27;ve been kicking around like adding a HEPA filter mod, since there seems to be an abundance of HEPA filters available that can filter at 0.3 microns. I actually ordered one off Amazon today, and I should be able to have a proof of concept ready by Sunday or Monday.<p>Here&#x27;s a link to the project:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;magnetic-pi&#x2F;fast-mask<p>Stay safe out there everyone!
======
Shuin
It's great to see so many people being inspired to help. Being able to 3D
print these with silicone rubber should improve the mask's seal as well as its
durability. It should also be able to survive numerous sterilization attempts.

~~~
magnetic-pi
Thanks! I really appreciate the support! The snorkel mask already has a rubber
fitting where the snorkel attachment gets attached to. So this is really just
a easy plug and play solution. Though I think a rubber ring around the outside
would be an excellent idea for an even better seal. Thanks for the feedback!

------
allanmacgregor
I would recommend removing the referral link from the Amazon products, it
doesn't necessarily leave the greatest impression if you are profiting from
this.

~~~
magnetic-pi
I am not profiting from this at all. I even put the licensing info at the
bottom of the README. The F.A.S.T parts are completely open source for any and
all to use forever. I made this to help people, not to profit from it. :) I
put the link in with the specific mask I used for this project, so that they
could make a working version without alterations their first try. I am willing
to make alterations if people want to use this with other masks. Thanks for
taking the time to look at the project and for providing feedback! I really
appreciate it.

~~~
allanmacgregor
The amazon links listed on the repo have a referral id, meaning that (someone
either you or someone else) is getting a referral fee from every purchase.

> I am not profiting from this at all.

If this is true please remove the referral from the amazon links, is totally
fine to list the actual masks and items; the referral link not so much.

~~~
magnetic-pi
Oh! I initially copied the links from my browser and didn't think about the
referral code. Sorry! I fixed it now. Could you please confirm it's fixed now?
Thanks!

